# nano shut down



## musclehead91 (Dec 8, 2015)

hey there mates im a fellow juicehead whos new to the underground..

my main question is how hard will npp shut me down.

have done 2 cycles of just test e and dbol and ready for nor 17s. 

i have recovered from all cycles and total test is 550 after 4 months of pct so im ready to go again.

been shut down before from test obviuosuly and successfully recovered everytime. does that mean i can recover from just 300-400 npp a week or will the shut down be different from just test?


----------



## Milo (Dec 8, 2015)

NPP shut my shit down good. Makes you strong as **** but I won't be doing it again. Ran it with 750 mg Test C and my junk didn't work right.


----------



## musclehead91 (Dec 8, 2015)

thanks mate i appreciate it. im leaning toward not using it. is not worth worth loss of my dick haha. only down fall got 4 viles laying here now its okay though


----------



## snake (Dec 8, 2015)

Pin it, get you're blood work done and see. There are a lot of dudes that don't have PP problems on NPP or Deca. I'm not saying this was Milo's case but I bet half the time guys are not up for the task because they over think themselves right out of a stiffy.


----------



## Milo (Dec 8, 2015)

snake said:


> Pin it, get you're blood work done and see. There are a lot of dudes that don't have PP problems on NPP or Deca. I'm not saying this was Milo's case but I bet half the time guys are not up for the task because they over think themselves right out of a stiffy.



I guess I just get nervous when I see a nice rack.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Dec 8, 2015)




----------



## BiologicalChemist (Dec 8, 2015)

Milo said:


> NPP shut my shit down good. Makes you strong as **** but I won't be doing it again. Ran it with 750 mg Test C and my junk didn't work right.



Milo did you try using caber on NPP? or any other 19-nors? I had issues with tren but I bounced right back after...I used too much prami and too much ai..bad combo because I thought  was being pro-active but in reality I was being a pro-retard.


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Dec 8, 2015)

Sorry for duplicate message DK what happened here. Delete.


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Dec 8, 2015)

musclehead91 said:


> hey there mates im a fellow juicehead whos new to the underground..
> 
> my main question is how hard will npp shut me down.
> 
> ...




The nandrolone are known to shut you down for quite a while..it doesn't mean you will never recover. Being shutdown is stressful especially if it's your first time. Everyone reacts differently but if you are shutdown, I think the key is how you handle the situation mentally. Gotta be cool, not panic like I kinda did my 1st time when my gf was like...??. Gotta remember why you chose to do it, your goals, and know it's not forever. Many guys have success with viagra/cialis but not always...I think the sexual shutdown libido thing has something to do with the nandrolone blocking the effects of sexual arousal to the brain, there is a mental disconnect (it's quite frustrating) so cialis may not work at all if ur shut down by a 19-nor. I gotta look into the physiology of nandrolones to see why they have such a long shutdown (strong binding or high affinity to something?) and how they affect the pathway(s).My guess is a negative feedback on LH and something to do with its metabolite dihydronandrolone ...IDK. Maybe Doc can answer this one..?


A lot of guys use cabergoline to lower levels of prolactin which indirectly lowers plasma levels of progesterone. Which is was ****s your libido. So this can help libido. Your dose looks fine,  just don't go too high and pay attention. A lot of guys don't use caber, they only use an ai because controlling estrogen as some sort of synergistic effect on controlling prolactin/progesterone IDK. My buddy only uses ai and never heard him complain.


----------



## Milo (Dec 9, 2015)

BiologicalChemist said:


> Milo did you try using caber on NPP? or any other 19-nors? I had issues with tren but I bounced right back after...I used too much prami and too much ai..bad combo because I thought  was being pro-active but in reality I was being a pro-retard.



I haven't ever used caber. 
I had tren the cycle before that and didn't have the same issues.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Dec 9, 2015)

Caber is complete bro science and messes with dopamine receptors in your brain and also lowers igf-1 levels, which only hurts you. 

It's a serious drug to mess with. 

If you keep E2 in check with an AI, there is no need for caber or prami.


----------



## ToolSteel (Dec 9, 2015)

I'm on npp and tren. No caber. No problems.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Dec 9, 2015)

17 nors? What's that?


----------



## musclehead91 (Dec 9, 2015)

thank ya mates thats was very informational. i have decided to not **** with it. i love sex too much to mess with it and love it more when on test 

i will just do a run of test and dbol again and think about other cycle after this one

any suggestions on next compounds for lean bulking? like eq or something.

been thinking about 750 test and 400 eq for 12-14 weeks for next cycle. gear is legit. my trainer is on eq and he loves it.

combination of test and EQ for lean bulking and with its vascualarity intreges me


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Dec 9, 2015)

musclehead91 said:


> thank ya mates thats was very informational. i have decided to not **** with it. i love sex too much to mess with it and love it more when on test
> 
> i will just do a run of test and dbol again and think about other cycle after this one
> 
> ...




I like EQ but it needs to be run high to get its full effects. I think around 600 or more a week? for at least 20 weeks so it gets pricey. I ran mine at about 400 and could have gone higher. For lean mass tbol or anavar work too.  Try out some EQ.


----------



## Pestosterone (Dec 12, 2015)

Npp is better if u dont blast and cruise I'll Jumpstart deca with npp. Npp won't linger around as long imo.


----------



## bigben66 (Dec 19, 2015)

ToolSteel said:


> I'm on npp and tren. No caber. No problems.



I'm guessing you're on a high AI dosage though buddy and efficient with managing it on cycle...

OP needs to know that the NPP will shut him down, he needs to be on top of his AI protocol - and should have either Caber or Prami on hand from Day 1.

You never know when you might end up with underdosed or bunk AI - so all the tools need to be in place before you get started.


----------



## ToolSteel (Dec 19, 2015)

bigben66 said:


> I'm guessing you're on a high AI dosage though buddy and efficient with managing it on cycle...
> 
> OP needs to know that the NPP will shut him down, he needs to be on top of his AI protocol - and should have either Caber or Prami on hand from Day 1.
> 
> You never know when you might end up with underdosed or bunk AI - so all the tools need to be in place before you get started.


I suppose I could have clarified a little more. Yes I am very much in control of my e2 with HG stane. Now, I do have a tiny bit of caber on hand for an absolute oh shit worst case scenario. 
But if your e2 is under control it's pretty much impossible for prolactin to become an issue.


----------



## bigben66 (Dec 19, 2015)

For lean gains, Equipoise has it's place - but you need to be aware that it will raise RBC count and therefore blood donations before, during and after your cycle are recommended.

To get the best of Equipoise, you will need to run if for 14 weeks minimum, preferably 16-18 weeks - it's a slow burner.

It also 'might' raise BP, and cause sweats - so watch out for these sides from the off.

The benefits of Equipoise are raised endurance, increased appetite, amazing vascularity, and a steel granite like look if you're bf is low enough.

I personally like Equipoise, but I can see why others don't. Just give it the respect it deserves!


----------

